# i herd....



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

i herd there were and guna b more s&b's round jamestown area this week. ne one ben out there or live out there seen nething or w.e id like to no cuz im kinda tryin to plan a hunt....let me no.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You arent sending a text message. Type in complete sentences please.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

TRANSLATION

I heard there were going to be more snows and blues around the Jamestown area this week. Has anyone been out there, or if you live out there have you seen anything? I'd like to know because I'd like to plan a trip out to that area.... Let me know.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

By the way if you live in Fargo, you should be sandbagging. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sx2hunter said:


> i herd there were and guna b more s&b's round jamestown area this week. ne one ben out there or live out there seen nething or w.e id like to no cuz im kinda tryin to plan a hunt....let me no.


 :-? :x :******:

if ur 1 of thos ppl that uses txt tlk on a website than u r a cmplete ****** and shuld probly just stay home so u dont hurt yurself.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey bareback, not to stick up for him or anything but maybe he is using his cell with an internet connection, the abreviations is alot easier on a cell than writing out whole words with two thumbs. Be nice to the guy until you know what's happening, hey maybe he just can't spell real well, and he has lousy grammer like myself.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

jd mn/nd said:


> Hey bareback, not to stick up for him or anything but maybe he is using his cell with an internet connection, the abreviations is alot easier on a cell than writing out whole words with two thumbs. Be nice to the guy until you know what's happening, hey maybe he just can't spell real well, and he has lousy grammer like myself.


zomg its good 2 c some1 b reprezentn the textas of da world

idk wut evry1s problem is with abbrveatn sum words

lolzzzzzz


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

FYI OMG haha LOL sorry i had to write that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What good will it do.You can't get to Jamestown anyway.....94 is closed because of water over the road.No travel advised in most SE counties.Schools are either closed or no busses off paved roads.Goose hunting is a very low priority here right now.


----------



## Tinks69 (Feb 16, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> sx2hunter said:
> 
> 
> > i herd there were and guna b more s&b's round jamestown area this week. ne one ben out there or live out there seen nething or w.e id like to no cuz im kinda tryin to plan a hunt....let me no.
> ...


By the way bareback did you proof read what you wrote before you hit the submit button? Looks to me like you did alot of shorthand also!!! Not to be an A$$ but before you knock somebody else who is just tryen to find out some info why dont you help him out or ignore it if you got nothen good to say. I am sick and tired of listen to all the whining and bickering on here about who did what and whos way of hunting is right or wrong. I read all the posts and reports on here because as of two years ago I cannot go out in the fields to shoot snows due to an accident. So anyway anybody can shoot them I am envious. I just try and catch a flock going over the road hopefully sometime so I can get a shot at one from my truck. Which before anybody argues that I have all the necessary permits to hunt from my truck. So lets quit the BULL**** and post reports of where the birds are, how the hunt went, and any ?'s one may have. Grow up guys!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

FNGs :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What did you herd? cattle???


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tinks69 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > sx2hunter said:
> ...


Ever hear of sarcasm? Well try this then...you are!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> FNGs :eyeroll:


:rollin:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Tinks69 said:


> So lets quit the b#llsh*t and post reports of where the birds are, how the hunt went, and any ?'s one may have.


Well said. i thought this site was suppose to help inform people. at the rate all these threads on the snow goose forum are going they are all gonna be locked after a day. so we all just need to stay helpful and quit ragging on people. use the site for what it was meant to be used for, helping people out and displaying your success in the field and to ask any questions that we may have so we can get helpful advice.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

And with that bit of wisdom, we'll go ahead and allow others to start a new constructive thread.


----------

